# Cheap re-entry to UK with pets anyone?



## timotei

Apologies if this has been discussed previously....have had a search and not found anything.

Have read with interest the comments about the variation in vets fees for the 24 - 48 hours checkup / worming etc before bringing dogs back to the UK from France. We will be doing this later in the year for the first time, once the boys' new passports are ok.

My thought is, would it be possible for MHF to negotiate a members only deal with a single vet (maybe 2?) close to each of the main ferry / chunnel terminals? There seem to be huge numbers of members travelling with pets, all of whose custom is spread around myriad vets. If any member had the language skills required to negotiate, the selected vets would IMHO be on to such a goldmine of business that they could offer the treatment at a fixed and significantly reduced price.

While I can get buy well when in France, I am not up to business level discussions and could not, therefore, undertake such negotiations, but I am sure we must have some very talented linguists who would be able to do this. I can see that some sort of membership card or similar would be necessary to identify members.....perhaps a printable letter of membership which could be stored in a members only area?

Anyhow, I am getting ahead of myself! What do you think? Could it work, or am I missing the blindingly obvious reason why it's a non-runner?

Interested in your views.

Thanks in advance,

Timotei


----------



## Spacerunner

I like this, good thinking.

Sorry I can't help with the language problem.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Good idea,but,some people do not want to sit in ,or too near to a port for 24hrs. There are/is,forums where a list of vets and their locations are kept,also their charges,so if you know from which direction you are approaching your chosen port/tunnel,you can have the pet done enroute,and explore the area you are in. Happy hunting.
Jented.


----------



## timotei

I was thinking a similar thing, that perhaps it would be best at a vets a little further from the terminal, as the ones nearby are probably very busy anyway.

I would have thought that a few a little further afield would welcome the extra business, and be able to offer a significant discount. People could of course still choose to shop around, especially if those chosen were out of the way for their planned route home, but a set rate, at a vets with suitable parking facilities, would surely be welcome to many, including myself.

Maybe I'm just a little tight! Always on the look out for a bargain me! I'm the one you see in Tesco's, loitering near the reduced section towards the end of the day! (Then off to Morrisons, Asda etc etc!  )

Timotei


----------



## timotei

Jented,

just home from work and re-read your post. I have never travelled back with dogs. Do I understand from what you wrote, that you have to wait for 24 hours after the vets visit? If this is the case, then a vets further inland would certainly be a better bet. From my previous readings, I thought the vet had to be visited within 24hrs of "boarding". Apologies if I have this wrong.

Still seems an opportunity to save us all some money here unless others can think of obvious problems other than the "language barrier" and finding someone to negotiate!

Would appreciate some more views if possible, even if in the negative!

Timotei (Scrooge!)


----------



## Jented

Hi Timotei.
I am afraid that you cannot enter through the entrance to the Port/Tunnel,until 24hrs have elapsed from the time your pets have been checked by the vet,and also after 48hrs have past,your out of time so cannpot pass go,lol. Check for yourselves,on the DEFRA website,but thats how we have worked it.Best of luck.
Jented.


----------



## timotei

Thanks again Jented.

That makes sense.

Is there any way of finding out how many members travel back and forth with dogs? If no one else wants to give it a go, I would be willing to give the negotiations a try, but only if I can establish how many members would be interested, and where they thought the best 3 or 4 areas might be.

I think I have seen "polls" conducted on the forum. Any idea how to set one up?

Appreciate your views and swift responses.

Timotei.


----------



## higgy2

Sounds good, best of luck with your idea.

We are down in the Correze with our dog for the very first time
and have been told that the Vet in Lubersac is very good.

Update on our return,


----------



## bluereiver

We would be very interrested in this proposal. 

We used Patrick (forget his surname) at Forges les Eaux last year for our cocker spaniel. He speaks decent English and charged somewhere about 27 or 28 euro. We provided the Frontline and Drontal. He also opened in the evening which we found very convenient.

There is also an excellent aire about 10 minutes walk from his surgery.

This was our first trip away with the dog and Patrick made the whole process totally painless

If you want any more info let me know


----------



## erneboy

Sounds a fine idea to me. Last time we came to the UK with one dog we paid around 70 euro in Calais which we thought was a bit on the high side. Now we have two, having picked a stray up in Spain, Alan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

bluereiver - his name is Parick Pattyn and he's on a list of vets recommended by Members.
The downloadable list of around 40 vets is on the thread 'Vet Directory in France?'
higgy2 - please could you post the name, address, phone, price and how happy/unhappy you were with the service the vet gives in Lubersac when you return.

As for MHF negotiating prices with certain vets in France one of the problems is the amount of ferry services. There are about a dozen ports with ferries to the UK and people come from the east, west and south to get to them. It sounds good in theory but in practice may be more difficult to implement.


----------



## lib

*vets in France*

Hi

We have used a vet at Marquise for a few years now. He only charges about 26 euros (we do take our own medication). He has some English speaking staff which helps. There is 'cheap' diesel at the supermarket next door and another supermarket at the other end of the village, there is also a Lidl or Aldi (cant remember which). This is less than half an hour from the tunnel but near the coast so we overnight at Les Erables at Escalles overlooking Blan-Nez (about 10euro), couple of nice restaurants in Escalles for a last night meal as well.


----------



## stewartwebr

Just returned after our months tour of Europe. We usually use one of the vets nearer the ports. However, this time we decided to use a vet in Amsterdam then travel the day before down to Dunkirk for our crossing.

We used the POI in our TomTom to give us a list of vets close to Camping Zeeburg in Amsterdam. I called the number given on TomTom and made an appointment. The vet was a young lady who provided an excellent service.

The charge for the provision of the medication for a 20kg Border Collie was 20Euros which I thought was a bargain after normally paying around 60Euros at the vets nearer the ports.

I will try and dig out the name and address of the vet

Stewart


----------



## Vennwood

A difficult one when you look at it. The further away you get from any port the wider the area you need to cover.

The Vets in and around the main ferry ports (Calais, Dunkirk etc.) have already twigged the potential. We have seen prices rocket up over the past 6 years. Gravelines for example - when we first used them - €25 last time it was over €60. Can't see any of them agreeing to drop their prices.

We found that going to a vet within a days drive, assuming you don't want to spend a day hanging around the port, the prices dropped significantly. Trier, Basel, Orleans etc - all around €10-15


----------



## mikkidee

Gravelines for example - when we first used them - €25 last time it was over €60. Can't see any of them agreeing to drop their prices.[/quote said:


> Still a damn site cheaper than dog kennels, ours used to go every year for three weeks before we bought our MH. They charged £7.00 a night and it wasn't anything special. I think it's worth it just to have your pooch with you on holiday.
> 
> mikkidee


----------



## Vennwood

mikkidee said:


> Still a damn site cheaper than dog kennels, ours used to go every year for three weeks before we bought our MH. They charged £7.00 a night and it wasn't anything special. I think it's worth it just to have your pooch with you on holiday.
> 
> mikkidee


I agree - a no brainer. My point was that to arrange a MHF discount you would have to cover a large area and given the vets at Calais are overcrowded with Brits and their pooches they are hardly likely to give a discount - they don't need to.

We go away for around 20 weeks a year - couldn't have left the dog for that length of time - it would have been more than the cost of the holiday 

Sadly its not a problem for us as we lost our dog earlier this year


----------



## Koppersbeat

Timotei,

Good idea,but I am afraid the vets in France are not allowed to advertise let alone arrange discounts.

I have enquired several times at different vets if they would mind if I posted their details on MHF when I have received good service at reasonable cost.

Each time they have said that they can not give permission.

The last one even phoned to double check.

I think we will have to stick with the database,and I will be adding to it.

Helen


----------



## timotei

Thanks all for your continuing comments.

Helen, it does sound as thought that might put a dampener on things! Do you know why they are not allowed to advertise / negotiate prices? It seems a little unfair if those nearer the ports can raise charges sky high because of a potentially captive audience, but those further afield cant encourage custom through these means.

Anyway, still keen to hear if other members have further thoughts. Perhaps there is some way round it!

Here's hoping.

Timotei


----------



## tommag

We used the vet at St Muire just south of Tours there is an free Aires in the town and the vet charged 45 euros including frontline and tablet


----------



## tommag

We usrd the vet at St Muire just south of Tours there is a free Aires in the town and the vet charged 45 euros including the frontline and tablet


----------



## patp

If the French vets have the same rules as ours do then it will be considered "unprofessional conduct" to advertise. Over here the Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons prohibits vets from doing anything other than very discreet advertising. I think it is something to do with not being seen be "trade" rather than a profession.
In recent years it has relaxed a little to allow adverts in directories etc but previously all they could do was screw up their brass plate outside the practice and wait :roll: 

I wonder if offering discounts would also be seen as unprofessional conduct as it would put them back in that terrible "trade" category again?

It may be that word of mouth is the best way to find cheap deals?

Great ideal though!


----------



## CliffyP

Just back, last two times we have used Dr Gouber in Etaples (Le Touquet very handy to stay over) 75 euros for 1- 30kg and 1-33kg GSD's. Any more info wanted feel free to ask


----------



## Zebedee

CliffyP said:


> Just back, last two times we have used Dr Gouber in Etaples (Le Touquet very handy to stay over) 75 euros for 1- 30kg and 1-33kg GSD's. Any more info wanted feel free to ask


Have to dash off just now, but is this vet in here?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65376-vets-at-french-channel-ports.html

If not, would you like to provide details and I'll add your contribution to the database.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## CliffyP

Hi Dave
Yes there on your list, I will look when I get home if any of the others we have used are on the list, and if not post them on this thread.


----------



## Zebedee

CliffyP said:


> Hi Dave
> Yes there on your list, I will look when I get home if any of the others we have used are on the list, and if not post them on this thread.


Thanks Cliffy.

It's becoming a useful database, and somebody (embarrassed silence!   ) has copied most of the data onto an Excel spreadsheet so it's much easier to access.

Think I'm going senile - must get it sorted out! 

Dave


----------



## Chascass

Dave, here's another one for your list, I called in on spec a couple of years ago, the vet was not there but a very nice nurse who spoke good English did the tick/worming treatment, I think it was 40 euros. (25kg)

Bleue - Maison
62910 Eperlecques
Phone 0321884600

Charlie


----------



## KeithChesterfield

We've just returned from France and used Dr Goube at Etaples.
We arrived at the vets just before noon and the receptionist apologised that they couldn't see the dog until two o'clock as they were just going for lunch.
At two we returned and the vet saw us immediately, weighed the dog, checked the chip, examined our dog thouroughly (Border Collie), applied Frontline, to his suprise popped a pill down his throat before he could object (the dog not the vet!), signed and stamped his passport, asked for the fee of €41 and we were outside in less than ten minutes.
The vet had obviously done the proceedure many times and he was quick and efficient.
It's possible to park opposite the vet but don't park outside on the wide pavement, there's a notice asking you not to, but there is a free large car park a few minutes away on the same road.
It's easy to find on the main Boulogne to Le Touquet road D940.

We also used a vet in Honfleur because our dog cut his leg whilst chasing rabbits in Honfleur - don't ask!
The vet is at 14 Rue de Vases (D580), Honfleur close to the Mercure Hotel, and we were impressed by Dr Violaine Letisse.
As soon as we entered the vets she asked in perfect English if we'd come for the Passport to be sorted.
We explained about the gash in his leg, she shaved around the wound and thought it didn't need stitches just an anti-septic cream - which she applied.
With a new tube of cream (€10.70) and a total cost of €34 we were soon on our way - and the wound is healing up a treat.


----------



## higgy2

The Vets at the Carrefour Shopping Centre Nr Limoges A20 jnc 37
charges 33 euro consultation fee, you provide the medication.

We took Hagrid our Newfie to the Vets in Lubersac (Correze) we
arranged an appointment earlier in the hols. I had to ask twice
regarding the price. A whopping 5 euro.


----------



## patp

8O That's not a misprint is it Higgy? You did say 5 (five) euros?


----------



## higgy2

*Yes just 5 euro*.

I was gobsmacked I have read what the
Northern French vets are charging, they should 
be ashamed.

The price may have been a reflection due to us having a
Holiday home close by and this was recorded to our computer
record at the vets.


----------



## patp

Higgy2 would you just register Gypsy at that vet's please? Put her under your address and I'll buy you a drink when I next see you :lol:


----------



## higgy2

Souds too good to be true.

Register a Gypsy at our address then wait for the 
promise of a drink from a complete stranger.

Pass me the Pegs and Lavender. rofl.


----------

